# step one complete! (THANKS IAP!)



## RAdams (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife made me take her to wally world to find her new camera. After lots of comparing and looking (about two hours) SHE decided to follow my advice from the first five minutes of looking.


Now step one of good pen photography is complete! A Canon PowerShot A1100 IS should fit the bill nicely! 

12.1 megapixels
macro setting
lots of filters
programmable timer

plus lots of other stuff that i will never know how to do. The only bad thing is the paint job. It was on clearance for $120. I am certain it was on clearance because they had a hard time selling a pink camera. 


I cant take a picture of my new camera, so the pics I upload in the future will have to be my proof! 

Anyway, thanks IAP for helping point me in the right direction!


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 7, 2010)

Take picture in the mirror....:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 7, 2010)

Color not bad if you don't tell anyone! Opps guess I'm too late with my very educated advice! Congrats now post the pics!!! Bring them on!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 8, 2010)

Pink !  

That's so she can find it in your workshop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Feb 8, 2010)

you did say it was "HER" camera.  Who says you can use it??


----------



## RAdams (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL... Karin and Lenny, that was good! Got a good chuckle out of me! 

And Mark, It is easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission!


----------

